# Well that took a while...



## mjhawk (May 13, 2016)

May 31, had a rider show me he tipped because he said he wasn’t familiar with the app. Cool, $5. Didn’t show up. Called support they said the rider probably just said he was going to and never did, I said I saw it happen. Was told to call back after 48hrs, I did they said sorry no tip. I implied maybe uber is taking our tips, was then told some kind of department would be informed... anyway today, June 16 there it is the $5 tip at 5:36am from that trip on May 31. Anyone else have similar issues?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Request INTEREST ON YOUR PAY FOR A MONTHS TIME.


----------

